# Ummmm, how do I say this?



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

K, here it is: 
MEMO to all PAX's who, for whatever reason(s), decide that using the "I'll tip you in the app" line and do not, of course, it is extremely insulting to hard working drivers like myself. Better you just keep your cesspool trap shut. 
So with that said, a really big *FU*, *ES*, and *GFYS*. 
*You know who you are!*

PS: For whatever good it does, ratings will be altered in due time.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I've heard "I will tip you very well in the app" (got $2) and "I will tip you $5 in the app" (again, $2). They say that and I'm laughing cuz I know it won't happen.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> I've heard "I will tip you very well in the app" (got $2) and "I will tip you $5 in the app" (again, $2). They say that and I'm laughing cuz I know it won't happen.


Had another d-bag today. "I will tip you in the app". Extended his hand for a shake, I refused! Two classic indicators of "I will F U covertly" No tip as usual. This rideshare concept has created a very unique environment. Never have I shook a cabbies hand or even wanted to!


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Masochists choose to work in an industry and rely on the generosity of customers.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Had another d-bag today. "I will tip you in the app". Extended his hand for a shake, I refused! Two classic indicators of "I will F U covertly" No tip as usual. This rideshare concept has created a very unique environment. Never have I shook a cabbies hand or even wanted to!


If I offer to shake your hand and you leave me hanging. Even if I had intended on tipping you there is not a chance in hell it will be happening after that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Had another d-bag today. "I will tip you in the app". Extended his hand for a shake, I refused! Two classic indicators of "I will F U covertly" No tip as usual. This rideshare concept has created a very unique environment. Never have I shook a cabbies hand or even wanted to!


Well you weren't still expecting the tip right?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ezridax said:


> I've heard "I will tip you very well in the app" (got $2) and "I will tip you $5 in the app" (again, $2). They say that and I'm laughing cuz I know it won't happen.


 I've heard "I'll tip you in the app" hundreds of times. I think I actually got a tip only on two occasions by someone who promised.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Think of "I'll tip you in the app" the same way you do, "how is your day going?" when you know they really don't care how your day id going....


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If I offer to shake your hand and you leave me hanging. Even if I had intended on tipping you there is not a chance in hell it will be happening after that.


Not interested in shaking your bacteria laced hand. I gave you a ride, I'm not dating your daughter!

O


Cableguynoe said:


> Well you weren't still expecting the tip right?


Of course not. Two classic indicators are "I'll tip you in the app" and the stupid handshake invite. Its' just so low for
people to resort to such immaturity.



BSki said:


> Masochists choose to work in an industry and rely on the generosity of customers.


You have no idea what you are talking about. Go away!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Not interested in shaking your bacteria laced hand. I gave you a ride, I'm not dating your daughter!


Its a social norm, but than again I see people walking around with gloves in the summer because they are so afraid of getting some germs from making physical contact with anyone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ezridax said:


> I've heard "I will tip you very well in the app" (got $2) and "I will tip you $5 in the app" (again, $2). They say that and I'm laughing cuz I know it won't happen.


Tip fee.
$2.00 for you
$3.00 for Uber



Uberfunitis said:


> If I offer to shake your hand and you leave me hanging. Even if I had intended on tipping you there is not a chance in hell it will be happening after that.


SMELL MY FINGER !


----------

